# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  8 con đường đẹp lộng lẫy mê hồn

## thietht

* Mời bạn cùng khám phá những con đường có cảnh đẹp độc đáo và lộng lẫy nhất thế giới.*

*1. Đường hầm đậu tía tại Nhật Bản*


Cây đậu tía trong tiếng Nhật là Fuji là một loài cây hoa leo cổ của nước Nhật Bản. Vào giữa tháng 4, những bông hoa đậu tía sẽ nở rộ tạo nên một khung cảnh cực kì lộng lẫy. Từng giàn hoa rủ xuống mềm mại với đủ các màu sắc như hồng nhạt, tím, vàng, và đỏ. Những khu vườn kì lạ này đã làm nên vẻ đẹp ngoạn mục và hấp dẫn cho con đường hầm này.

Con đường chỉ dành riêng cho người đi bộ này được biết đến là đường hầm đậu tía, nằm ở Kawachi Fuji Garden (Thành phố Kitakyushu). Đường hầm có độ dài 80 mét được bao phủ bởi những bông hoa Fuji trắng. Trong khi đó, con đường hầm hoa Kingusari màu vàng sẽ được hoàn thành trong một vài năm tới.

*2. Những con đường giữa hồ Plitvice tại Croatia*


Những lòng hồ Plitvice tại công viên quốc gia Croatia đã được ghi vào danh sách di sản thế giới từ năm 1979, nổi tiếng với 16 lòng hồ và thác nước. Với mục đích mang hệ thống rừng sinh thái đến gần hơn với du khách và quảng bá giá trị tự nhiên của công viên, 2 đường mòn Plitvica dài 9 km và Corkova Uvala dài 21km đã được xây dựng.

Những con đường được đánh dấu với những tấm biển và mũi tên chỉ dẫn kèm theo những qui định riêng của công viên. Với sự giúp đỡ của những hướng dẫn viên địa phương và những bảng thông báo được đặt dọc theo hai bên đường, những du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng sự giàu có và đa dạng của hệ sinh thái tại công viên quốc gia.

*3. Con đường trúc tại Nhật Bản*


Khu rừng trúc Sagano nằm tại khu vực Sagano Arashi, Kyoto (cách trung tâm Kyoto 25 phút) là một khu rừng tuyệt đẹp với một con đường mòn đi xuyên qua trái tim của nó. Những hàng rào dọc theo con đường được làm từ chính những nhánh và thân cây trúc bị đổ, đã từng được dùng rất phổ biến khắp nơi trên lục địa Nhật Bản.

Những con đường đi bộ cắt xuyên qua khu rừng trúc là nơi lý tưởng cho một buổi đi dạo hay đạp xe đạp. Khu rừng đặc biệt hấp dẫn khi có một cơn gió nhẹ khiến cho những thân trúc cao khẽ đu đưa dịu dàng. Đây là nơi rất đáng đến để chụp ảnh hay là nơi yên tĩnh và bình lặng.

*4. Đường hầm tình yêu tại Ukraina*


Nói đến những đường hầm đẹp nhất trên thế giới phải kể đến Đường hầm tình yêu, gần thành phố Klevan, Ukraina. Trên thực tế đây là một đường hầm tàu hỏa được bao phủ bởi cây xanh. Đây chính là điểm hấp dẫn chính của khu vực và là một trong số những thắng cảnh đẹp nhất của Ukraina.

Vào mùa khí hậu ấm áp trong năm, những bụi cây được trồng san sát tạo nên một đường hầm xanh cổ tích chạy dọc suốt 1km đường tàu hỏa. Rất ít người hiểu rõ con đường hầm, hay biết đến nó, điều này càng làm cho nơi đây mang một vẻ đẹp huyền bí.

*5. Những bậc thang Haiku tại Hawaii*


Những bậc thang Haiku là một đường mòn cho dân leo núi dốc đứng cheo leo trên hòn đảo O’ahu, Hawaii. Nó bao gồm 3,922 bậc thang kéo dài lên đến tận đỉnh dãy núi Koolau. Những bậc thang này cao đến850 m trên một vách núi gần như thẳng đứng từ chân thung lũng Haiku cho đến đỉnh của ngọn núi Puu Keahi a Kahoe.

Đỉnh núi quá dốc khiến cho những bậc thang đôi khi biến mất đằng sau những người leo núi vào trong những đám mây phủ che lên những ngọn núi cao ngất. Đó là lí do vì sao có người lại gọi Những bậc thang Haiku là “Nấc thang lên thiên đường”. Leo núi ở đây cực kì phổ biến bởi việc dễ dàng tiếp cận và tính phiêu lưu li kì cho những người không sợ độ cao.

*6. Con đường Santorini tại Hi Lạp*


 Vào năm 1715, những người sinh sống tại hòn đảo này đã xây một con đường thô ráp chạy dọc sườn ngọn núi dốc đứng lên đến đỉnh núi. Không lâu sau đó, những con lừa được dùng để giúp chở hàng hoá và hành khách ra vào thị trấn. Vào năm 1930, con đường được cải tạo và người ta đã cho thêm những con lừa để trợ giúp.

Cuối cùng, vào năm 1979, một hệ thống xe cáp được lắp đặt để tự động hoá quá trình vận chuyển – tuy nhiên các du khách vẫn thích thú nhất khi được cưỡi những chú lạc đà.

Con đường zíc zắc từ bờ biển tới thành phố được xây lên bởi những phiến đá, và bởi vì những đường ngoặt rất dốc, khoảng cách giữa hai đầu là 1300m. Con đường có tất cả 657 bậc thang, mỗi bậc cao khoảng 10cm, và những bậc thang tự nhiên này rất có ích cho việc tập luyện vào một ngày chủ nhật đẹp trời.

*7. Vạn Lý Trường Thành tại Trung Quốc*


Vạn lý trường thành của Trung Hoa ngày nay không còn độ dài ban đầu là 6,700 km vào thời đại triều Minh (trong đó có tới 30% tường thành đã bị tàn phá). Tuy nhiên phần còn lại của nó đã giới thiệu đến du khách nhiều phần đa dạng, từ khu đô thị phát triển Badaling với những bảo tàng, cửa hàng và phòng tắm cho tới những khu vực thiên nhiên hoang dã không hề có những thiết bị tiện nghi nào.

Một trong những con đường chắc chắn và nguyên vẹn nhất phải kể đến đoạn đường từ Jinshanling cho tới Simatai, khoảng 5 tiếng leo bộ, với những tháp cảnh lịch sử và những lỗ châu mai phòng thủ. Nhiều đoạn đường rất khúc khuỷu, lượn sóng và gồ ghề lên xuống. Tuy nhiên những du khách có thể vừa đi vừa ngắm những sườn đồi được bao phủ bởi bạt ngàn rừng cây, những thung lũng màu mỡ và tường thành gợn sóng như rắn khiến cho con đường vẫn cực kì thu hút du khách.

*8. Những hàng rào trung cổ tại Vương Quốc Anh*


Đại lộ chạy dọc theo hai hàng cây sồi này, còn được gọi là “những hàng rào trung cổ” được cho là đã 300 tuổi đời. Có tất cả hơn 100 cây sồi, chạy dọc suốt đại lộ Bregagh, gần ngôi làng Stranocum, hạt Antrim, phía Bắc Ireland. Chúng tạo nên một vòng cung ôm trọn con đường. Cũng có một số lo ngại rằng một số cây có thể gây nguy hiểm cho người đi đường bởi điều kiện của nó.

Nơi đây rất thu hút những nhiếp ảnh gia và là một địa điểm nổi tiếng  đối với những người đam mê chụp ảnh tại Bắc Ireland và du khách quốc tế. Nó đã có mặt trong tuyển tập ảnh phong cảnh hàng năm của Vương quốc Anh trong 4 năm đầu liên tiếp. Tuy nhiên có một điều đáng tiếc là vẻ đẹp của con đường đã bị ảnh hưởng bởi việc xây dựng hàng rào xanh xung quanh hai hàng cây.


Theo Eva

----------

